# Great Bottle show in New Hampshire



## downeastdigger (Feb 9, 2007)

The New England Bottle Club is hosting the30th? annual bottle show on April 1st.  It is in Somersworth NH about an hour north of Boston.  Lots of diggers show up at this show!  It has been a great show over the years, worth the trip. If you need more info email me at Bramiam@aol.com.    It may be sold out by now, but the buying is good too


----------



## bearswede (Feb 10, 2007)

Just to remind everyone what a GREAT time we all had at Bram's last year...

  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_55226/mpage_1/key_new%252Cengland%252Cbottle%252Cshow/tm.htm#55317


  Ron


----------



## bearswede (Feb 10, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Hey, Dave (CanadianBoy)... You gonna be commin down this year???


  Ron


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 11, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Hey Ron...

 I think before I went in for my surgery, I offered to negotiate with the local hotels for discounted rates.  I haven't heard from anyone, but I'm just testing the water so to speak, to see if anyone is interested.  I'll look for that post and "bump" it to see if anyone may be interested.  I think I shaved off close to $40.00 per room last year. The hotel was less than a mile from the banquet hall where the bottle show was.  I'll try to hook up with Bram to see about the food menu (That'd be "viddles" Warren[])  

 May not sound like much, but it bought a couple rounds at the "99" resturaunt...[]

 Wayne


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Feb 11, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Hey Wayne wull yuze be up for arm wrassling afta da sho with thut there new bionic shulder?? hahaha PS that was a nice treat at the 99 after the show! [] Taz


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 11, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Sure Taz...

 Then we can all jump into the "warm" early springtime northern New England water for a swim off!!![&:]  Maybe some relay races...

 I take it you will be coming down my friend?  Will be good to see you. I take it you'll be wearing something a bit more subdued than that flourescent lime green South Pacific type shirt you wore last year?  Something a bit more "manly" like the T-shirts Warren and I were wearing?  []

 I'm bringing a camera this year, so there will be plenty of "forum faces" to be plastered on the interenet after the show.  Good thing the "99" is in walking distance to the hotel!!![:-]

 I'm getting really excited about the upcoming show and seeing all of our new and "old" friends.  Sure will be a great time...  really looking forward to it.

 Wayne[&:]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Feb 11, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Wayne, do you remember where the thumb dude in the South Pacific type shirt was posted? Jim


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 11, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Hey Jim...

 I found it on 04/21/06 under the "what is it before 1900" under the the heading of "Any ideas on this bottle?"

 I don't quite remember how to bring it forward, but I bet you can figure it out...[]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Feb 11, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Man....I sure am going to miss you guys and the show this year but I am already planing for next year!!!


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 11, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Hey Cap...

 It's over a month and a half away... there is still time to change your mind.[]

 You and Cindy could drive your hotrod up here or change the location of the car show to Sommersworth, New Hampshire...[8|]

 I'll come up with a few more ideas for you to consider.

 Wayne


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Feb 11, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Macho dude!


----------



## bearswede (Feb 11, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

How DO you guys come up with this stuff!!!???!!

  Speaking of Cindy, I'm trying to get our forum Cindy (Annie44) to come to the Somersworth show... How 'bout a little help from you Maine-I-acle Cheerleaders???


  Ron


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 11, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Hey Ron...

 I got more time on my hands now than I know what to do with... I'm sure I can come up with more![sm=lol.gif]
 How could Annie44, or anyone for that matter, resist a special  "thumb dude" invitation?[8|]
 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Feb 11, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Hey Wayne, You know I'd be there if it were possible. This is my first full term as President and this show is a big bite to chew and swallow being my first time. The folks that ran it last year move up to Tenn. and can't realisticly help me so its take charge and runn with the ball time for me. Next year I will know what is going on and will make sure I have time.

 Hey Cindy, (Anne44) it is a great show and there are alot of great people there but I must warn you, they talk kinda funny and you will have more fun than most can handle. It takes a real bottle nerd to handle it properly.[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 11, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Hey Cap...

 I know what you mean.  I was just trying to let you know, in a suptle way, that you will surely be missed.  I don't know who else I can team up with to block the aisles!![&o]  Everyone else on the forum is slim, trim, healthy and socially acceptable (cept maybe Taz) [:-]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Feb 11, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

I will never forget the first time Pam met the Thumb Dude. I think her exact words were " What the hell are you doing!!!" [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 I can't believe that Wayne actually tried to explain to her Why he was taking a picture of his thumb!!![sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## epgorge (Feb 11, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

My wife and I are going and will probably stay over too. Let me know if there are group acccomodations. If not, that's ok we can't be far from there. Where the hell is somerville anyway. 
 Ep


----------



## epgorge (Feb 11, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

On the Maine border so I guess we will be staying over. 
 Also, whre is the "who's that guy" some one was telling me about here. It is where pictures can be posted.
 Joel


----------



## bearswede (Feb 11, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*



> Everyone else on the forum is slim, trim, healthy and socially acceptable (cept maybe Taz)


 
  Well, I feel insulted... I'm not exactly petit, ya know...


  Ron


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 11, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

epgorge...

 Hey Joel, Somerville is in Mass... The New England Bottle Show is in Somersworth, NH.  It is about a 20 minute ride from I-95 on the border of Dover, NH and Somersworth, NH.

 Last year I negotiated a reduced rate at a local hotel that was less than a mile from the banquet facility. Everyone saved about $35.00 to $40.00 a night for the room. The accommodations were pretty good and located close to resturaunts and the seacoast. 

 If anyone is interested, I will do it again this year. I'll be more than happy to meet with hotel management and negotiate a "Forum member" discount.  Y'all just have to let me know so I can get started.  []

 Bram Hepburn (Downeastdigger) is the owner of the banquet hall where the bottle show is being held. I will be talking with him some time this week and between the two of us, we'll keep the forum up to date as to hotel accomodations, availability, directions, costs, etc.  

 I'll be happy to answer any questions the forum members may have.  I got plenty of time on my hands right now, so I don't mind putting in the time... E-mail me with any questions or special accomodations you may need and I'll look into it for ya.[]

 Wayne 

 PS:  EP as far as the "Who is this guy???" thread, just go to the bottom of the forum page and click on the "Most active topics" then go on to the thread I started just after I joined the forum.  I wanted to be able to put "a name with the face" and used the thread as kind of a get to know eachother, let me introduce myself idea for forum members.


----------



## epgorge (Feb 11, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Wayne, 

 That's even better cause there's two shows to go to around here. Plus Balston Spa and we have three.

 What is the date for Somervill MA? my wife is from Carlisle, MA. Talk about old privies and old historic area. I'de love to dig there but I think the Concord or Carlsile poliec would object if some property owner didn't.

 Anyway let me know when and I certainly will go. 

 Ep


----------



## epgorge (Feb 11, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Do you guys just go to look or do you set up a table? Never been to one before. 

 Could someone email me some particulars or give me an url to link with so I can find out more about the show?

 Thanks !

 Ep


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 11, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

epgorge...

 Hey EP...  I don't know of any show in Somerville, Mass I was just making sure that you knew the name of the location of the New England Bottle Show in Somersworth, NH   I didn't mean to confuse you.  Now, you have me completely lost when you speak of going to Balston, Spa... did you mean Boston, Mass ?  [8|]  These damn computers can never figure out dialect or accents...[:-]

 I'll have more info for you after I talk with Downeastdigger .

 As far as setting up tables, there are several Antique-Bottle.forum members that set up tables at the show. Off the top of my head I know that Bearswede does... Earlyglass... Downeastdigger... I think CaretakerMe does...Cliff, Ye Olde Prospector does... and many others do as well. I'll have to appologize for not remembering everyone who are forum members that put tables together.[&o]

 The rest of us go to the show to enjoy the glass... to become envious of others... to share information... share stories and ideas... to meet with old friends, chat,  and enjoy more glass.  It's great to go to the show and "put a face with a name and a forum nic-name... it's a lot of fun!  We also get a chance to meet new friends and expand our bottle forum family... []  Then, we meet for "liquid refreshments" after the show...it's good fun.[]

 Hope to see you there!!!

 Wayne


----------



## bearswede (Feb 12, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*



> Balston, Spa... did you mean Boston, Mass ?


 
  I get the Albany TV stations up here in the boonies of western MA, Wayne... And I, too, used to think they were talking about Boston... Balston Spa is home to the National Bottle Museum, and this year, their bottle show in June as well... Just up the road from Saratoga...


  Ron


----------



## epgorge (Feb 12, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

"Hey EP...  I don't know of any show in Somerville, Mass I was just making sure that you knew the name of the location of the New England Bottle Show in Somersworth, NH   I didn't mean to confuse you. "

 NO wonder their chamber of commerce lady thought I was nuts. It doesn't take much to confuse me, these days, or those days for that matter. 

 Easily confused (just ask my wife),
 Ep


----------



## annie44 (Feb 12, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Well, I definitely qualify as a "bottle nerd" as Capsoda puts it - and it would certainly be nice to hang out with other like-minded people, as my friends all think my bottle madness is a bit odd to put it nicely - I am afraid that the New England show is probably not in the cards for me this year.  I'm not ruling it out completely, but it looks like I have too many other things going on around that time.
 I am going to the Saratoga show in June, so I hope to meet many of you New Englanders at that show.  
 Ron - you think we can talk Kelley into coming up from Texas??!!


----------



## bearswede (Feb 12, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Hey, Cindy...

  A bottle of Southern Comfort and a case of whoopy pies could get Warren anywhere, but I'm not sure about Kelly... Altho he has threatened to make the trip out east before...


  Ron


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Feb 12, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Yeah, but Cap's cheap! I'm more along the line of a bottle of Crown and a case of Little Debbie fried apple pies! [] I would dearly love to come visit yall and go to a bottle show. And then go sink a shovel in the ground somewhere. lol!


----------



## capsoda (Feb 12, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Hey Kelly, What I really like is Ol Mills Best and for six fitty a case...O Boy, O Boy......[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 I know too many dead beats to keep any Crown around but they usualy can't hang with my JD.[]


----------



## bearswede (Feb 13, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*



> I would dearly love to come visit yall and go to a bottle show. And then go sink a shovel in the ground somewhere. lol


 
  And...?


----------



## annie44 (Feb 13, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Well - it looks like I am going to be the designated driver - I am getting a picture of this now - me in the front with my Starbucks and a truckload of you guys in the back with your bottles  and shovels!!!  Maybe you'll all be too tipsy to notice me sneaking the rare Saratoga and the colored open pontil medicines out of the hole you'll be digging!! By the way, I should also warn you that I'm a strict vegetarian, so that when we go out to dinner afterwards we need to think tofu and veggies!!  (Sure you still want me around??!!)


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 13, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Annie44...

 Hey Cindy... we got tree bark... wild berrys... juniper... and the "99" serves salads... so you should be all set.[]

 Now the beverages are all vegetarian... they're made from fermented stuff, distilled stuff that has not animal, red meat involved in the making!! So you have a a lot of choices to select from, salads and tree bark or drink with the gang![]

 Wayne


----------



## epgorge (Feb 13, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Annie, 

 I love rabbit food! I also am available for designated driver. But I can't wait to see who falls off the truck. I will have camera in hand.

 Ep


----------



## downeastdigger (Feb 13, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

HI Guys !
 Well the big show is just 6 weeks away!  Unfortunately the show didnt get listed in the Bottle Magazine yet ( the person in charge was sick),  but it will be listed in the March issue for sure.

 The date is April 1st.  I believe set up is 7 am .  This year the show doesn't fall on Daylight savings day, so we dont lose an hour sleep like last year, so thats great.
 The night before (Sat March 31),  I'll be at the hall hosting an informal get together like last year.  It will be BYOB,  but I'll provide some tasty food, so  let me know if you might drop by so I know how much food to make.

 We can do some "indoor tailgating" ,  show what we've dug this year,  buy, trade, sell etc,  I'll probably have a bunch of stuff out.   WE CAN'T SET UP OR CLAIM A TABLE FOR THE SHOW THE NEXT DAY.  That creates problems, and I'll catch grief for it


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 13, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Hey EP and Annie44...

 I am the "diver" from this area, so I'll be the "designated  diver" here. I have spent many hours underwater and I know the rivers, bays, inlets and coves best, so I'll have to be the one...

 Wait a minute... my wife was tapping me on the shoulder and she said you guys were talking about a designate "dRiver" not diver... sorry about that... nevermind.[&:]

 Wayne


----------



## downeastdigger (Feb 13, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Tables at the show are $25,  it is not sold out yet, but it will be.

 To get a table call the Show chairman Gerry Sirois at 207-773-0148

 Here is some local hotel info -

 Comfort Inn Dover -  1 mile away, new, pretty fancy , not cheap ( I think $99)   603-750-7507
 Days Inn Dover  2 miles away , not fancy, but nice ($71.00)  603-742-0400 
 Hi Vu motel  Rochester  2 miles away, a dive  , cheaper  ( 50.00)   332-1230
 The parking lot at the Great Bay Gallery  - safe,  cold,  but free

 Hope you all can make it !
 I hope the ground has thawed by then, but I doubt it 
 Email me if you need more info

 Bram Hepburn  email Bramiam@aol.com
 Great Bay Gallery Function Facility


----------



## epgorge (Feb 13, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Just spoke with Jerry! Nice guy! I decided I would set up a table. He is mailing me an entry form. Still tables available. You might want to hurry, there getting fewer and space is limited. They provide the table and frown upn extras. No problem with me as I won't have many there anyway probably. 

 Wow, I went from not sure if I was going, to getting a table there in about an hour. Won't the wife be surprised. 

 Ep


----------



## capsoda (Feb 13, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Hey Joel, Take lots of pic for me. I was there last year but I can't get away this year.[&o]


----------



## epgorge (Feb 13, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

You got it Cappy! 

 Ep


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 14, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

I will be set up at this show. Please feel free to stop by and say hello. It is always nice to put a face with the name (or screen name)! 

 Mike (earlyglass)


----------



## downeastdigger (Feb 20, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

I will have a bottle tumbler machine for sale at the show for $150 in case anyone is interested in one.
 6 more weeks to the show!
 Bram


----------



## stonemason (Feb 23, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Hey Downeast, save that tumbler.Me and the husband will be there to check things out. Any shows ever come around the Keene NH area?


----------



## downeastdigger (Feb 24, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

yes, there is a great show in Keene in October.  I've got a couple of people interested in the tumbler so I'll definately haul it over to the show in Somersworth


----------



## bearswede (Feb 25, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*



> , there is a great show in Keene in October.


 
  Hey, Bram...

  Is it possible to get a table for the Keene show, or is it perpetually sold out...? I've called a couple of times and there never seems to be an available table... Do you set up there?

  Ron


----------



## epgorge (Feb 25, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

I just got an application bearswede in the mail. It is $25 bucks to get in and the guy told me there would be time. I am not going to be setting up a table now, as my wife decreed we werre not going to sit there for eight hours. This is my birthday trip from my wife and she rules, anyway, .... (pause), so, I am not going to have a table this year (next year I will leave her home). There was still time for me so I assume there will still be time for you. I just got the application two days ago. 

 I do hope to meet you there though.

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Feb 25, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Sorry Bears, 
 I confused the one in April with the one in October. Good luck.
 Joel


----------



## downeastdigger (Mar 5, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

HI guys, just a reminder that I will be at the hall in here in Somerworth on the night before the show ( march 31).  I'll have some chow available, as well as bottles out for buy and swap.  No one can claim tables or set up the night before, this is a separate gig hosted by me, just so I can get some more bottling in 
 If you can, email me if you think you might stop by, so I know how much food to have out.
 Bram


----------



## Caretaker maine (Mar 13, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Isn't there two shows in Keene, one in April and the other in Oct, I went to one on RT10 in Swanzy and the other at the Keene high school, but have been there in a couple of years, I'll be going down to Sommerworth in April, so I see a couple of you guys, hope I'll be able to stay long than last year, wonder if Matty's CD will be there, if not I'll send it thru the mail, see you guys there, just waiting til thwe snow melts[]


----------



## bearswede (Mar 14, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Hey, Steve...

  The one in Swanzy is at the Knotty Pine Auction Gallery/Antique store on April 15th... I'll have a table there... I will also have one at Somersworth... Expect I'll see you there...

  Ron


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 17, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Hey Ron...

 Sorry that I've beenoff line for a while... this computer was freezing up and I had to keep re-booting it... []
 Got real tired of that and took it in for an overhaul! Got it cleaned up but it took way too laong. It would have been quicker to refinance the house and buy a new one!![]

 Anyway... are you going over to Bram's on Sat night Mar 31st? I plan on going and I'll be bringing "Coldwater Diver" my friend Kevin. He really wants to meet you cause he has several chipped bottles he would like to show you regarding repair methods. I'll introduce you.

 Wayne[&:]


----------



## bearswede (Mar 17, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Hey, Wayne...

  Glad you're back... With the puppy and all, we'll have to set out early Sunday morn, so we'll have to miss the pre-show fun... Will your friend, Kevin, be at the show? I'll bring my scotch tape...

  By the way, I won one of those Broad Arrow Admiralty bottles from bottlegod (Rick)... He's delivering it to me at the show... It's a nice sealed oldy, so-called "lime" bottle... Can't wait to see it!

  Ron


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 17, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Hi Ron...

 I'll be at the show for sure. Be there all day, except for the early entry. I'm wearing my "Manly" forum T-shirt, so you can't miss me... I cut the sleeves off so it looks more manly, Taz will like it for sure![]

 My friend Kevin, will be there and I will be sure to introduce him to you.  He is a great guy and is one of only two bottle diving friends I go out with.  He has a nice collection going and he's a good diver. You'll like him

 Sorry to see that you won't be at Bram's on Sat night... I'm looking forward to it. I'll see you at the show.

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Mar 18, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Hey Waynerd, Good to hear from ya. Been gettin in too late to call you but will very soon. How you dooin? hows my sweet heart and the two turds?


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 18, 2007)

*RE: Great Bottle show in New HampshireATT: CanadianBoy*

Obi-Wan-Capsoda...

 Warren, buddyyy............. good to hear from you. Thanks for the kind words and the two "terds" (I assume you ment nerds, least that's what I told Nathan[]) say hello....

 I was talking with Taz yesterday afternoon and we both agreed that it is a shame that you can't make it up to the New England Bottle Show, but we certainly understand.  I think you and Cindy should go to a different bottle show every year.  Just imagine all of the fun you could have had at the Baltimore Bottle Show and all of the hate and discontent you could have caused resturaunts down in the Baltimore area!!![]

 Anyway, physical therapy is going well, I just started back to work on light duty (I'm driving the boats and supervising[&:]) so I can start to get a regular paycheck coming back in. Hopefully, I'll be able to get back into the water in another month or so.  

 Good to hear from you friend. Say "hey" to Cindy and I'll talk to you soon.
 Wayne


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 24, 2007)

Ive been to the keene show also the saratoga and swanzey show . How does the somersworth show compare to these shows in size. I was very impressed by the keene and saratoga show, while I thought the sawnzey show was a bit small. I live two hours away from concord.  How far is somersworth from concord?


----------



## capsoda (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey JG, I haven't been to the other shows you mentioned but I have been to many, many bottle shows in my life. The Somersworth Show is not the biggest show I have attended but I must say that I had more fun than at most and being a southern boy the folks there made me feel right at home. I will make it back up there too.


----------



## downeastdigger (Mar 25, 2007)

Size wise the show has 62 dealer tables and is sold out. Last two years the show was highly attended, with a lot of action, and lots of bottles. Quite a few diggers set up, and this is the only show they do, so there is quite a bit of "fresh" stuff around. Hope you can make it, I can't wait
 Bram


----------



## CanadianBoy (Mar 28, 2007)

I know you guys will have a great time,I'm heading for Biloxi middle of April,ya know (DEEP SOUTH - WARRENVILLE.)
 Gotta be next year for sure.Now I'm retired should have lots of time.


----------

